# Fairbanks Masonic Lodge 2nd Catfish Tourny on Conroe



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

guys i hope some of you can make this. we put this thing together last year on a whim. I think it will grow this year. if any of you have any connections with fishing or any outdoor comanies we are looking for sponsors to donate items to raffle. they will be put on the back of our shirt for advertisement. a big part of this will go towards helping kids in the community and 25% will be sent directly to the Houston Shriners Hospital for Children


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*Tournament Rules*

Tournament Registration/Rules​June 18/19, 2010​​1. Early registration can be done by logging on to our webpage: http://fairbankslodge.com or by sending your entry to: 

Fairbanks Masonic Library Museum 
5222 Dow Rd 
Houston, Tx 77040. 

All mailed entries must be received no later than 10 days prior to the tournament. You can also register your team at April Plaza on the first day of the tournament no later than 7pm on June 18th.

2. Fees will be as follows: $40.00 per person with a maximum of 4 members per team. All team members must fish from the same boat. You can launch from anywhere on the lake but you *MUST* check-in at April Plaza by 5pm on the first day of the tournament if you are going to be paying that day. Those that pay in advance can call Cliff (281) 217-8801 or Jim (713) 248-3048 from wherever you launch.

3. The official start time will be 5:00 pm Friday, June 18th, 2010&#8230;weigh in will be at 11am Saturday, June 19, 2010. Only one member of the team is required to weigh your stringer. 

4. There will be two ways to fish this tournament: Jugs or Rod/reel. Your team must choose which method you will be using&#8230;you cannot do both.

5. Each division will have a winner. There is a 5 fish limit that can be brought to the scales. You can catch and keep as many fish as you want in your boat, but only 5 will be used at the weigh-in. Heaviest 5 fish limit in each division is determined the winner. Only one team member is required to check you in and weigh your stringer.

6. Tournament anglers must be wearing their life jacket when big motor is in operation.

7. There will be a 100 yard rule between boaters unless waved in.

8. Teams may not allow other boaters to hold their spots before or during the tournament.



 Release Hold Harmless of Indemnity
 In consideration of being allowed to enter the Fairbanks Masonic Library and Museum tournament, participants are not to hold Fairbanks Masonic Library and Museum responsible for any and all damages or claims that occur because of signing up or participating in this tournament. Each entry is acting as an independent and is not under the control of Fairbanks Masonic Library and Museum. *Each contestant will follow guidelines of fishing under **Texas* *Parks** and Wildlife. *


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*Tournament Application*

*2010 Tournament Application**Entry Fee: $40.00 per entrant**(maximum 4 boaters per boat)*Mail entry to: Fairbanks Masonic Library and MuseumAttn: Wes Nichols5222 Dow RoadHouston, TX 77040or sign up on-line at: http://fairbankslodge.com*Fishing Method: Jugs________________ Rod/Reel______________________*Team Information: (please print clearly)*Date of Entry: ___________________**Team Name: _________________________________**Shirt**Size*Angler # 1 __________________________________ Address: ___________________________________ City: _________________Zip: ___________ ST ____ Phone: _____________________Cell:_______________________________ Email: _____________________ Angler # 2 __________________________________ Address: ___________________________________ City: _________________Zip: ___________ ST ____ Phone: _____________________Cell:_______________________________ Email: _____________________ Angler # 3 __________________________________ Address: ___________________________________ City: _________________Zip: ___________ ST ____ Phone: _____________________Cell:_______________________________ Email: _____________________ Angler # 4 __________________________________ Address: ___________________________________ City: _________________Zip: ___________ ST ____ Phone: _____________________Cell:_______________________________ Email: _____________________ Release Hold Harmelss on IndemnityInconsideration of being allowed to enter the Fairbanks Masonic Library and Museum tournament, participantsare not to hold Fairbanks Masonic Library and Museum responsible for any and all damages or claims that occur because of signing up or participating in the tournament. Each entry is acting as an independentand is not under the control of Fairbanks Masonic Library and Museum. Each contestant will follow guidelines of fishing under Texas Parks and Wildlife.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*last thing*

guys i hope some of you can make this. we put this thing together last year on a whim. I think it will grow this year. the the winners for heaviest stringers will be given $250 a team. Plaques will be given also for the two teams(each individual) and the person who catches the heaviest fish. 
if any of you have any connections with fishing or any outdoor comanies we are looking for sponsors to donate items to raffle. they will be put on the back of our shirt for advertisement. a big part of this will go towards helping kids in the community and 25% will be sent directly to the Houston Shriners Hospital for Children.

Last thing. We are gonna give 2cool people a small discount. If you bring your boat out and have a team we will let you fish for free. Now you can either divide the cost up or just not pay. So if you have a team of 4 the price is $120. either go 30 a peice or fish free and members pay $40 I hope this makes sense. Just put 2cool on your application when you send it in.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Don't know if I will be here on those dates in order to fish, but will there be a holding pen or weighmaster available overnight so that big cats can be weighed and released back into the lake? Keeping a big one alive won't be easy in late June heat, and pretty much impossible on a boat. Really need a well aerated and cooled pen to leave them in, or a weighmaster available all night for proper documentation and release. I have no interest in seeing a bunch of 20-40 pound blues on ice.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

yes, the tournament director will be at the hotel there at the marina. hiss number is on the flyer, he will be weighing in fish as you bring them in and then he will release them. we could have made that more clear on the flyer but thats how most cat tournys do theirs to ensure those old fish can go breed more.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Didn't know anything about it last year. Count me in!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I'D LIKE TO EXCEPT this award for all you losers out there...[sorry i was just dreaming]


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

I will be attending this tourney for sure. Already have a place picked out on the bookshelf for the trophy.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

just got a couple of nice fillet tables donated for raffle. things are going well.


----------



## Mr Net Man (Mar 19, 2010)

Mr. Whiskers am myself are in. I hope Mr. Whiskers didn't set the bar too high last year with the 3lb monster.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

great! i will have his uncle rudy in my boat. thanks fellows. it sounds like this is realy gonna grow. had some real good news yesterday but im gonna wait to see if it pans out before i get to excited.


----------



## Mr Net Man (Mar 19, 2010)

1


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

Bump


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds like it could be a fun time for all that can get out and participate.

Weldon Kirk
******************************


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

The tournament is almost here. We have been blessed with some great sponsors! We have a realy great raffle. We have a nice over and under shotgun, rods, reels, fillets tables, jugs, 2 guided trips. One from LLD Guide Service and another from fish tales and much more. Thanks Weldon and Loy. you guys are champs Thanks to those who contributed and will be fishing. This thing has grown from day and night from last year. i will try to get a pic of the gun posted its a draw.
Wes


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

hiram abiff said:


> just got a couple of nice fillet tables donated for raffle. things are going well.


 How does someone purchase raffle tickets. Can you get them at the weigh in on Sat?


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

yes you can. i hope you can make it


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Looks like you guys have done a super job in organizing this tournament for this week . I look forward in doing this and meeting all of ya'll at the weigh in .


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

Cant wait to get this started .


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks jeff,
its gonna be fun.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Me and Aubrey will be there.

Shane


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks shane. they will be signing up guys at the marina


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

hiram abiff said:


> thanks shane. they will be signing up guys at the marina


Ya, since Aub lives right there in Walden we are just going to sign up there at the marina tomorrow


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

pretty excited about this tomorrow night! If its half as fun as last year it will a blast! raffle sounds interesting too!


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

There are some nice raffle items, cant wait to start fishing, work till 2 then off to get the boat and my little fishin partner Aubrey (my daughter) and head to the lake check in and hit the cat holes Hopefully Wes is not in my spot. LOL. This should be a good tournament and a gteat cause, cant wait to see everyone.


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

Is every one ready to get their fish on. I know Team aFishinigo is pumped and ready. Come on 2:00 so i can go get my little fishing partner and head to the lake.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

tournament was a success, we had 54 participants. the winning jug team was moris taymons team with 124 pounds. the rod and reel team was over 18 pounds. thanks to all who donated and supported. it was a hit. we will be back next year and hopefully have a nice purse to give out. i have pics but my email is dow and i can not get to them. will post later


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

hiram abiff said:


> tournament was a success, we had 54 participants. the winning jug team was moris taymons team with 124 pounds. the rod and reel team was over 18 pounds. thanks to all who donated and supported. it was a hit. we will be back next year and hopefully have a nice purse to give out. i have pics but my email is dow and i can not get to them. will post later


Had a good time Wes, thanks for putting it on. 
we will be back next year


----------



## GTRTEXAS (Mar 5, 2007)

Wes:

You and the tournament director did a great job. First class!!!! What is the date for next year?


----------

